# Turning a transom to bow mount trolling motor



## atuck593

I have two small questions that hopefully will be easy to answer. I have a Minn Kota 50lb thrust transom mount trolling motor. I want to mount it to the bow of my v hull boat. I rigged a system last year where it was bolted to the side of the boat near the bow but it was a pain to get the motor in the water once I got to my fishing spot. I had to lean over the side (dangerous) and loosen the screws and drop the motor in the water ( a lot of noise ). I see that Minn Kota has a bow mount trolling motor with a tiller handle on it. I would like to get the bracket that bow mount trolling motors use and rig mine to fit in it. ( Here's question 1 )I would think that a Minn Kota model would fit in a Minn Kota bracket but will my Minn Kota fit in a Motor Guide bracket? (Question 2) Where can I find a Minn Kota version of this gator bracket? I have found Motor Guide versions on e-bay but no Minn Kota models.


----------



## Jdholmes

I think the issue with fitting a transom mount into a bow mount system is going to be the shaft length...possibly other differences in design, but maybe some more experienced voices can add to that. 

I would think it would be fairly price to get the guide, wouldn't it? Probably be better off just keeping an eye on Craigslist and yard sales for a used one,


----------



## atuck593

Thanks. The TM I have now is the longer shaft model. It was cheaper when I bought it so I think it's 42" in length. I have found a few Motor Guide "gator" mounts or "breakaway" mounts on e-bay for around $30 - $50. Rather than spend $150 - $200 for a used foot controlled model I thought this would be a cheaper option. Plus the tiller handle would be easier for me to control the boat for longer periods of time since a few of the lakes I go to are electric only rather than use my foot to control the length of the lake.


----------



## richg99

Lots of guys make their own bracket with 2 x 4's (or 2 x 6 's) and angle brackets.

You will have to "turn the head" on the unit (maybe you've already done this).

I did this on my 16 ft Carolina Skiff. I bolted a 2 x 6 to the flange on the bow. It angles out slightly to the port side. 4 inch angle brackets keep it vertical, though I wish I had used bigger and longer angle brackets for the job. 

Sorry that I cannot post a picture. That boat is 1200 miles away in a boat barn in Wisconsin as I type this. 

regards, R


----------



## atuck593

richg99 said:


> Lots of guys make their own bracket with 2 x 4's (or 2 x 6 's) and angle brackets.
> 
> You will have to "turn the head" on the unit (maybe you've already done this).
> 
> I did this on my 16 ft Carolina Skiff. I bolted a 2 x 6 to the flange on the bow. It angles out slightly to the port side. 4 inch angle brackets keep it vertical, though I wish I had used bigger and longer angle brackets for the job.
> 
> Sorry that I cannot post a picture. That boat is 1200 miles away in a boat barn in Wisconsin as I type this.
> 
> regards, R



I did do something like that last summer with a 2 x 4 and an angle brackets. It really worked well in the fact that the trolling motor pulled the boat much better than it pushed it from the transom. It was also easier to control. The only concern/problem I had was leaning that far forward ( It is a v hull boat ) to loosen everything up and drop the motor in the water. That's why I was looking for the "gator" bracket part with a trick rope to just drop the whole motor in the water in one easy step. I have a picture below... and I have found a couple on e-bay for $50 compared to new ones that cost about $300 bucks. I am just wondering if they are one size fits all. Could I just clamp mine into it and go or will Motor Guide only work with a Motor Guide TM. Sorry for seeming to be difficult about this, but I am just curious to know if this will work before I go and buy one online, pay to have it shipped, only to find out it won't fit.


----------



## richg99

I doubt that every mount will fit every motor. However, just ask the seller to measure the opening that holds the shaft. It is is too small...no deal. Too big, you can probably make up a sleeve out of PVC to fit your shaft into it. 

Split a piece of PVC....and you can probably make it work.

It would be great if you could go to a store that sells the same item and do some measuring on your own. 

regards, R


----------



## Jdholmes

I did find this on the topic...hope it helps. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19569


----------



## MOE

richg99 said:


> Lots of guys make their own bracket with 2 x 4's (or 2 x 6 's) and angle brackets.
> 
> You will have to "turn the head" on the unit (maybe you've already done this).
> 
> I did this on my 16 ft Carolina Skiff. I bolted a 2 x 6 to the flange on the bow. It angles out slightly to the port side. 4 inch angle brackets keep it vertical, though I wish I had used bigger and longer angle brackets for the job.
> 
> Sorry that I cannot post a picture. That boat is 1200 miles away in a boat barn in Wisconsin as I type this.
> 
> regards, R



I'm wanting to do this. Where can I find these angle brackets? Lowes or Home Depot maybe?


----------



## Jdholmes

Yep


---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.086524,-115.063701


----------



## MOE

Thanks. I have looked on their web sites before but didn't know what I was looking for. Knew what I needed, just couldn't think of the name.


----------



## atuck593

richg99 said:


> I doubt that every mount will fit every motor. However, just ask the seller to measure the opening that holds the shaft. It is is too small...no deal. Too big, you can probably make up a sleeve out of PVC to fit your shaft into it.
> 
> Split a piece of PVC....and you can probably make it work.
> 
> It would be great if you could go to a store that sells the same item and do some measuring on your own.
> 
> regards, R



Thanks Rich. I contacted the seller on ebay and he said the opening was an inch and a half. He said the trolling motor locked in the gator mount and then the bottom half spun according to the direction you wanted it to go in. I guess I could use a piece of PVC pipe as a collar for the TM to spin in if there is room for it. I have to measure tonight to see if it will fit. Thanks for the help and the link to a similar question on here.


----------



## richg99

If you have to "flare" the PVC to keep it from sliding through...you can do that with a heat gun/wife's hair dryer/ or even a carefully focused propane torch (be careful). 

Heat the PVC end; jam it onto a properly-necked used-wine-bottle and Voila...you have a flare. 

You can also make rod holders this way. R

p.s. JD Holmes gave you the LINK. I did not. R


----------



## BOB350RX

I DID THIS TO MINE LAST YEAR USED A MINN KOTA BOW MOUNT MADE A BUSHING FOR IT AND NO PROBLEMS, CHECK MY BUILD ITS IN THERE


----------



## atuck593

Thanks Bob. I looked at your build and that is what I would like to do with mine. A nice clean look and makes it very easy to get the TM in and out of the water. I just need to find the right bow mount bracket for mine. The one I was looking at is off of a BPS Prowler bow mount and mine is a Minn Kota so I need to measure and see if it will fit. I think the seller on ebay said his was an inch and a half and I know mine will be close.


----------



## Mass_Bass

Has anyone ever "reversed the head" on a Motor Guide trolling motor so that is can be moved from the transom to the bow? Any help or pics of how to make this change would be greatly appreciated.


thanks...


----------



## richg99

This thread should answer your question. regards, Rich (amended to show correct Motor Guide thread)

https://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/13269-Help!-How-do-I-reverse-head-on-trolling-motor

re: Help! How do I reverse head on trolling motor? (Motor Guide)
"Take the very top plate off...it should be held on by 4 screws from underneath the trolling motor head.
Then look inside and you should see where the shaft enters the unit and 1 bolt holding it to the head..
.unscrew the bolt...reverse the head and put the bolt back...top plate back on and there you go..

May have to take off the handle or something else....just remember how they go back on ....pretty ease actually"


----------

